# SKY Launcher ICS ONLY.



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

I was perusing the XDA apps section and I found this new launcher pulled from a... wait for it... PANTECH device. Now believe me I was skeptical about this because Pantech has always been a joke to me, but this thing is AWESOME! It's butter incarnate baby!

Here's the link to the site: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1695049

If the link goes down here's a link to the APK: https://docs.google....Ut4a29GN0k/edit

Screen shots (from xda):


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Forgot to change the privacy settings on my link to my drive. Sorry about that it should be fixed now!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

But it's so ugly!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Once you have it installed it actually isn't it. Those screenshots are really crappy but mine wouldn't upload for some reason? Give it a try first


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Meh, what the hell. I'll give it a whirl. It's only an apk. Easily uninstalled if it's not worth it, especially since I'm still enjoying the TW launcher.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Like the other launchers if you want widgets to work push it to /system/apps


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

honestly i think its one of the first chinese (or that region of asia, apologies if i offended you, i just dont feel like googling wthe origins of pantech) UI designs that does a nice job of knocking off the Ios a little bit with the brushed grey with the orange. That said i think ill be sticking to liquid stock or nova prime ;D


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> Like the other launchers if you want widgets to work push it to /system/apps


_So this is why launchers need root perms to add widgets to the home screen_


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

nocoast said:


> _So this is why launchers need root perms to add widgets to the home screen_


Is that factious or serious? I can't tell lol.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whelp, can't get the bugger to install. Tried 2 different downloads (one from each source), and even trying to move to system/app and fixing permissions.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> Is that factious or serious? I can't tell lol.


Was thinking the same thing, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Whelp, can't get the bugger to install. Tried 2 different downloads (one from each source), and even trying to move to system/app and fixing permissions.


The install fails every time? Did you try moving to system and rebooting?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> The install fails every time? Did you try moving to system and rebooting?


Yep. FC when trying to open.


----------



## jangjong (Jul 26, 2011)

nocoast said:


> honestly i think its one of the first chinese (or that region of asia, apologies if i offended you, i just dont feel like googling wthe origins of pantech) UI designs that does a nice job of knocking off the Ios a little bit with the brushed grey with the orange. That said i think ill be sticking to liquid stock or nova prime ;D


Korean*


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I gave this a whirl and it's got a nice layout. Very clean, minimalistic, and I like the stylistic choices. Editing the app drawer is well done, but there's not anything at all that really makes me want to use it over Apex. I sort of have it in my head that the stock ICS launcher is as strong a base as they come, and Nova and Apex just represent the notion of "now let's let the user tweak every last thing if they want to".


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> I gave this a whirl and it's got a nice layout. Very clean, minimalistic, and I like the stylistic choices. Editing the app drawer is well done, but there's not anything at all that really makes me want to use it over Apex. I sort of have it in my head that the stock ICS launcher is as strong a base as they come, and Nova and Apex just represent the notion of "now let's let the user tweak every last thing if they want to".


Well said and I do agree with you on that, but for some reason the fact they have so much customization throws me away. Every time I use either they just don't feel "right" I love them for what they are but it's the same way between AOKP and CM9 I prefer CM9 for it's lack of customization compared to AOKP. AOKP and it's unicorn glory is phenomenal and they are a great team, it's just not for me.


----------

